# تغطية الرأس اثناء النوم كارثه؟؟



## happy angel (7 فبراير 2009)

*معلوومه مفيده للي ينااام 
وهو مغطين راسه ^_^
اتمنى الفااائده للجميع 

ان تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم بالكامل عادة سيئة
وخطيرة مما يزيد من تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون
وقلة نسبة الأكسجين في الحيز المتاح للتنفس
ويؤدي هذا مثل التدخين إلى كارثة
تصيب خلايا المخ وقد تسبب ما يعرف
بالانتحار الذاتي لخلايا المخ وضمورها 
ووقف نموها وبالتالي فقدان المخ القدرة على القيام بوظائفه 
بفاعلية وكفاءة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

*معلووومه جديده بالنسبه لى 
ميرسى يا قمرررررر وربنا يباركك*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (8 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *معلوومه مفيده للي ينااام
> وهو مغطين راسه ^_^
> اتمنى الفااائده للجميع
> 
> ...


معلومة مهمة جدا 
شكرا ليكي


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا هابي

معلومة مهمة جدااااا

سلام المسيح


----------



## shamaoun (8 فبراير 2009)

انا اول مرة اعرفها
بس انا مش بحب اغطي راسي بالمرة
شكرا ليكي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

*معلومة مفيدة 

انا مش بحب اغطي راسي ابدا

مرسي هابي​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

اول مرة بعرف هالشي بس نشكر الله انا ما بغطي وجهي


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (8 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسييييييييي ليكى هابى على المعلومة الخطيرة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى هابى
ملومة جديدة جدا ومفيدة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ياهابي علي المعلومة
المهمة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *معلوومه مفيده للي ينااام *
> *وهو مغطين راسه ^_^*
> *اتمنى الفااائده للجميع *
> 
> ...


*فعلا يا ملاكنا الغالى معلومة صحيحة*
*واضيف ايضا يحدث بعض المضاعفات للخلايا عامة عند المدخنين *
*وذلك بسبب ثانى اكسيد الكربون الذائد  بلرئة*
*فتختنق الخلايا التى تم تطعيمها بمادة النيكوتين*
*(من قبل السجائر)*
*فيحدث خذل فى جميع انحاء الجسم*
*وها الخذل يضيف من ورائة الكثير*
**
*ميرسى  يا امى اكتير على موضوعك هاد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sosana (10 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا happy angel على المعلومة الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 فبراير 2009)

*يا نهااااااااااااااااار
ده انا كل اما اجى انام لازم اعمل كدة
شكررررررررررررا ليكى يا هابى*


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2009)

_مشكوره كتييير هابى
 انا فعلاا مش بنام غير وانا مغطى راسى
مشكوره كتيييير​_


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلووومه جديده بالنسبه لى
> ميرسى يا قمرررررر وربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلومة مهمة جدا
> شكرا ليكي


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا هابي
> 
> معلومة مهمة جدااااا
> 
> سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> انا اول مرة اعرفها
> بس انا مش بحب اغطي راسي بالمرة
> شكرا ليكي


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومة مفيدة
> 
> انا مش بحب اغطي راسي ابدا
> 
> مرسي هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> اول مرة بعرف هالشي بس نشكر الله انا ما بغطي وجهي


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

meryam 4 jesus قال:


> *ميرسييييييييي ليكى هابى على المعلومة الخطيرة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى هابى
> ملومة جديدة جدا ومفيدة
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *شكرا ياهابي علي المعلومة
> المهمة
> ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *فعلا يا ملاكنا الغالى معلومة صحيحة*
> *واضيف ايضا يحدث بعض المضاعفات للخلايا عامة عند المدخنين *
> *وذلك بسبب ثانى اكسيد الكربون الذائد  بلرئة*
> *فتختنق الخلايا التى تم تطعيمها بمادة النيكوتين*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اووووي يا happy angel على المعلومة الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *يا نهااااااااااااااااار
> ده انا كل اما اجى انام لازم اعمل كدة
> شكررررررررررررا ليكى يا هابى*


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتييير هابى
> انا فعلاا مش بنام غير وانا مغطى راسى
> مشكوره كتيييير​_


----------



## sara A (1 أبريل 2009)

*معلومه مهمه جدا*
*شكرا ليكى هابى *
*وربنا معاكى*


----------

